

Steve Wozniak first in line for the iPhone 4S - acak
http://twitter.com/#!/stevewoz/status/124581902777724928

======
melvinram
That's amazing that he's waiting in line. I would have expected Woz to get one
by simply making a call... or even one without making a call.

------
beforebeta
you gotta love the guy for this!

